# Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Hallo,

ich habe bisher eine alte Creative Soundblaster Audigy 4 genutzt und diese beim Systemumstieg im alten PC belassen.
Mit dem Klang der Audigy 4 war ich sehr zufrieden, aber ich will sie in meinem alten PC belassen, der nun als Zweitrechner für meine kleinen privaten LAN-Parties dient, weil ich mit der Treiberlösung unter Windows 7 nicht ganz zufrieden war. Ich erlebte es öfter, dass z.B. die Euqualizereinstellungen immer neu geladen werden mussten, damit diese auch aktiv sind.

Nun habe ich in meinem Spiele-PC ein Asrock Z77 Pro4 Mainboard und nutze den Realtek ALC892 Onboard Sound.
Ich dachte ja, dass die Onboardgeschichten mittlerweile vielleicht so ausgereift sind, dass man sich eine Soundkarte sparen kann, aber dass es trotzdem noch Soundkarten zu kaufen gibt, die eine Daseinsberechtigung haben, habe ich nun wieder feststellen müssen.

Ich habe ein analoges Logitech X-530 5.1 System angeschlossen und im Vergleich zu vorher mit der Audigy 4 klingt es einfach irgendwie - schwer zu beschreiben - nicht mehr so schön.
Unausgeglichener, unsauberer - da kann ich versuchen, mit dem Software Equalizer nachzuregeln, wie ich will.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich für mein Alter scheinbar ein noch gutes Gehör habe. Ich nehme hohe Töne sehr gut wahr und noch mehr nehme ich (meistens zu meinem Leidwesen) sehr tiefe Töne wie Umgebungsgeräusche im Altbau durch trampelnde Nachbarn usw. viel mehr wahr als andere, die das gar nicht hören.

Ich habe mich nun etwas nach Soundkarten umgesehen und mehr als 30 - 40 Euro will ich dafür auch nicht ausgeben.
Auf einen digitalen Ausgang kann ich aufgrund des vorhandenen analogen Lautsprechersystems eigentlich verzichten (sonst könnte ich ja gleich den digitalen Ausgang am Mainboard nehmen - den Rest macht ja eh der Verstärker).

Ich bin unentschlossen, ob ich die Asus Xonar DG mit PCI Interface, oder die DGX mit PCIe nehmen soll.
Preislich ist der Unterschied nicht groß, aber man weiß ja nicht, wie lange PCI bei zukünftigen Mainboards noch existieren wird und wenn man die Soundkarte in ein späteres System mitnehmen will, ist man mit PCIe wahrscheinlich besser beraten, oder?
Aber wenn ich mir das Asrock Z77 Pro4 so ansehe, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, die Soundkarte einzubauen.
Entweder im PCIe 2.0 X1 Slot direkt oberhalb der Grafikkarte, oder im PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot unterhalb der Graka.
Oberhalb der Grafikkarte möchte ich sie Soundkarte eigentlich nicht einbauen, weil dann kaum noch Platz mehr zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler (Scythe Mugen 3) ist und die Soundkarte fast bis zu den Speichermodulen reicht.
Oder wäre das eher untragisch, weil dann sogar noch eine Art Barriere zwischen Graka und CPU-Kühler ist und hinter dem Mugen ja eh ein Gehäuselüfter hängt, der die warme Luft direkt absaugt?
Im PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot würde die Soundkarte meiner Meinung nach den Luftstrom des Axiallüfters meiner (momentanen, noch durch ein besseres Modell zu ersetzenden) GTX 460 etwas behindern, weil da dann auch nicht mehr viel Platz dazwischen wäre.
Also bliebe noch die Möglichkeit, das etwas günstigere PCI-Modell zu kaufen und in den untersten PCI-Slot, direkt über den im Gehäuse (Sharkoon T9) unten verbauten Netzteil zu installieren.

Wie ist eure Meinung?
Lohnt sich eine Soundkarte gegenüber dem Onboardsound für mich überhaupt und wenn ja - hat PCI noch Zukunft, oder sollte man besser doch PCIe nehmen?
Und gibt es vielleicht noch Alternativen, was die Auswahl der Soundkarte angeht, die sich im selben preislichen Rahmen bewegen?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Kurze Antwort: Für so billige, minderwertige, schlechte Lautsprecher lohnt sich keine Soundkarte. Wenn du besseren Klang willst, solltest du bei den Lautsprechern anfangen.


----------



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Puuhhh... ok, dein Nickname sagt ja schon aus, dass du Audioliebhaber bist.

Im PCGH Test bekamen die Lautsprecher die Note "gut" mit "guter Klang, fairer Preis".

Als minderwertig würde ich die jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen - das trifft eher auf das billige Hama 5.1 System zu, das ich vorher mal dran hatte, bei dem der Sub nach einiger Zeit aufgab und nur noch dröhnte. Das war nun wirklich minderwertig.
Klar, hochwertig sind die Logitech Dinger (für den Preis auch) echt nicht, aber mein Problem ist, dass ich mit dem selben System einen negativen Effekt zwischen Audigy 4 Soundkarte und ALC892 Onboard Sound wahrnehmen kann.
Wenn es sich wieder so toll wie vorher anhören würde, wäre ich ja schon zufrieden und an dem Punkt kann es ja nur an der Soundkarte liegen.

Würde ich mir jetzt für 200 Euro oder mehr ein gutes 5.1 Lautsprechersystem kaufen, wäre mir mit dem Onboardsound ja auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Verstehste, was ich meine?
Ich möchte dann lieber aus dem vorhandenen Lautsprechersystem das bestmögliche rausholen und das liegt es meiner Meinung nach am Ausgabegerät.

Eine Überlegung wäre es natürlich, ein Lautsprechersystem mit digitalem Audioeingang zu kaufen, wodurch ich dann einfach den digitalen Ausgang des Onboardsounds nutzen könnte.
Aber das würde preislich den Rahmen sprengen, weil ich mit diesem PC eigentlich nur spiele und manchmal etwas Musik höre, oder eine Doku per Stream gucke.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Lass dir gesagt sein: Bei deinem Budget ist jeder einzelne Euro in bessere Lautsprecher eine hörbare Verbesserung. Das Logitech Systems empfinde ich persönlich als Elektroschrott, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Selbst wenn man nur ca. 150€ ausgibt, bekommt man ungleich besseren Sound. 




> Würde ich mir jetzt für 200 Euro oder mehr ein gutes 5.1 Lautsprechersystem kaufen, wäre mir mit dem Onboardsound ja auch nicht weitergeholfen.


Für 200€ gibt es kein "gutes" 5.1, sondern nur gutes Stereo. Will man "gut" im Sinne von Langlebigkeit (gute Lautsprecher halten mehrere Jahrzehnte), fehlerfreier Wiedergabe bis in hohe Pegel, KLang der nichts ausspart, präzisen, tief gehenden Bass, ohne Frequenzloch, muss man MINDESTENS 150€ je Lautsprecher ausgeben. Gebraucht auch mal deutlich weniger.


----------



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Ok, aber 900 Euro nur für die Lautsprecher will ich nun wirklich nicht ausgeben.
Dafür bekomme ich eine GTX Titan und selbst die würde ich niemals kaufen.

Hätte ich einen einzigen PC im Haushalt, über den ich von Spielen über Musik bis Filme alles mache, könnte man darüber vielleicht nachdenken.
Aber hier geht es um einen PC zum spielen, mit dem ich nur manchmal etwas Musik höre oder eine Doku mit (verhältnismäßig schlechter) Youtube-Qualität gucke und da reicht das, was du als Elektroschrott bezeichnest für mich wirklich aus.
Ich möchte nur, dass der Ton mit den vorhandenen Lautsprechern am bestmöglichsten bzw. einfach so wie vorher mit der Audigy 4 klingt.
Fühle mich nun fast schon genötigt, die Soundkarte doch einfach aus dem anderen PC auszubauen und mit ein paar Treiberunzulänglichkeiten zu leben.

Ich verstehe ja deinen Hintergrund, aber du hilfst mir nicht wirklich weiter, auch wenn du natürlich völlig Recht hast, mich mit deiner Meinung zum bestmöglichen Audioerlebnis zu führen.
Aber meine Ansprüche sind nicht so hoch - ich möchte aus dem Vorhandenen einfach nur das beste machen, ohne mich dafür in sich nicht lohnende Unkosten zu stürzen.


----------



## Leckrer (10. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für einen unterschied hörst. Aber der audioliebhaber hat schon recht, dass sich eine soka für das System nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für einen unterschied hörst. Aber der audioliebhaber hat schon recht, dass sich eine soka für das System nicht wirklich lohnt.


 
Gut, das ist ja mal eine Antwort!

Ich sag ja selber - ich weiß nicht, ob ich es mir einbilde, aber der Sound ist im Vergleich zu vorher nun irgendwie weichgespült.
Die Höhen sind nicht mehr wirklich kristallklar (jaja, übertrieben ausgedrückt für den Lautsprecherelektroschrott, ich weiß), die Tiefen nicht mehr so tief und wenn man am Equalizer rumspielt und z.B. die Tiefen betonen will, dann ist es nicht wie vorher mit der Audigy, dass man mehr Tiefen hört, sondern das gesamte Klangbild wird einfach verschoben, wodurch auch die Höhen wieder leiden und die Mitten anders betont werden.
So, als würde man an einem uralten oder billigen System einfach den "Tone"-Regler so verstellen, dass ein Mischmasch aus allem einfach von "dumpf" auf "kreischend" oder umgekehrt verstellt wird.
Das ist mein subjektiver Eindruck - die Frequenzen werden nicht sauber getrennt, sondern durch den Softwareequalizer irgendwie überlagert, ganz anders als bei der echten Soundkarte vorher.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



> Ok, aber 900 Euro nur für die Lautsprecher will ich nun wirklich nicht ausgeben.
> Dafür bekomme ich eine GTX Titan und selbst die würde ich niemals kaufen.


Ist ok,a ber erlaube mir noch den kleinen Einwand bzw. die Frage: Wie lange nutzt du eine Titan für 900€? 2-3 Jahre, vielleicht 4?  Ein 5.1 System für den Betrag ist zwar noch bei weitem kein High-End, sondern immer noch untere, aber solide Einsteigerware, von der man aber trotz allem ausgehen darf, dass sie mir dir alt werden. Die vier Lautsprecherpaare in diesem Haus (die meinerseits besorgten meiner beiden Nachbarn eingeschlossen) sind zusammen fast vier mal so alt wie ich selbst (Ende 20), funktionieren aber immer noch, als wären sie gerade erst gekauft worden.


Falls du dich soundtechnisch wirklich verbessern willst, rate ich dir also entweder zum Gebrauchtkauf (kannst mir deswegen gerne eine PN schreiben, ich habe öfters Boxen abzugeben) oder dem Kauf eines Superlux 681 Evo. Erst nach Verbesserung der Schallwandler lohnt es sich überhaupt, über den Kauf einer Soundkarte nachzudenken.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe mir den Xonar DG,für die Kopfhörer gekauft und da machen sie ihren Job,gut.Ob du nun PCI oder PCI/E nimmst,ist meiner Meinung nach egal.Selbst wenn PCI in 5-10 Jahren nicht mehr geben sollte,gibt es bestimmt eine Möglichkeit,die doch noch einzubauen.Ich würde an deiner Stelle,den Xonar bestellen und selber hören und je nach dem behalten oder zurück geben.


----------



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Ok, Fazit - ich brauche keine "echte" Soundkarte (obwohl ich aber einen Unterschied zwischen Audigy 4 und ALC892 hören kann).

Klar, wenn es Sinn machen würde, dann wäre an dem Spiele-PC auch ein 5.1 Receiver mit vernünftigen Lautsprechern angeschlossen, die für die Ewigkeit sein sollen.
Aber das ist nur 'ne Daddelkiste am Schreibtisch.

Das Superflex 681 Evo ist sicherlich ein tolles Headset und sogar günstig, aber ich möchte nicht mit Kopfhörern am PC sitzen und gerade für Spiele brauche ich schon 5.1.

Und natürlich wäre die GTX Titan sehr schnell veraltet und durch was günstiges bald zu ersetzen. Deswegen würde ich die auch niemals kaufen.
Aber wenn ich momentan die Wahl zwischen dieser Grafikkarte und einem Lautsprechersystem hätte, dann würde ich die Graka nehmen, weil sie mir für mein persönliches Empfinden momentan mehr bringen würde.

Egal - ich brauche also keine Soundkarte und gut ist.
Danke!


----------



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den Xonar DG,für die Kopfhörer gekauft und da machen sie ihren Job,gut.Ob du nun PCI oder PCI/E nimmst,ist meiner Meinung nach egal.Selbst wenn PCI in 5-10 Jahren nicht mehr geben sollte,gibt es bestimmt eine Möglichkeit,die doch noch einzubauen.Ich würde an deiner Stelle,den Xonar bestellen und selber hören und je nach dem behalten oder zurück geben.



Manno, jetzt hatte ich gerade innerlich abgeschlossen und du bringst mich wieder zum zweifeln! 

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Xonar vor allem bei Kopfhörern was bringt, weil der Ausgang entsprechend verstärkt ist.
Aber Kopfhörer sind nichts für mich - ich will Umgebungsgeräusche wie Türklingeln oder Telefon, Kommunikation mit anderen Menschen oder Tieren noch wahrnehmen können und mein Gehör dahingehend schonen, dass ich nix direkt am Ohr habe, was ich zu laut aufdrehen könnte.
Jetzt bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion - Kopfhörer sind einfach nicht mein Ding, unter anderem auch, weil sie mich in Bezug auf die Bewegungsfreiheit (Gewicht, Kabel) einschränken.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Entschuldige den knappen Text, aber ich schreibe jetzt am Handy.  Der Superlux wird dir durch seine Raeumliche Darstellung und viel bessere Detailaufloesung ein viel besseres Sourroundgefuehl geben, als es deine Boxen koennen. Probier es aus! Du wirst ueberrascht sein und vielleicht sogar erschreckt, wril du ploetlich merkst, was die Logitroeten alles NICHT koennen.


Der Superlux schraenkt dich dankt des abnehmbaren Kabels nicht ein und ist sehr angenehm uu tragen. Auserdem ist er offen konstkonstruiert schirmt deswegen viel weniger als ein geschlossener Hoerer.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Entschuldige den knappen Text, aber ich schreibe jetzt am Handy.  Der Superlux wird dir durch seine Raeumliche Darstellung und viel bessere Detailaufloesung ein viel besseres Sourroundgefuehl geben, als es deine Boxen koennen. Probier es aus! Du wirst ueberrascht sein und vielleicht sogar erschreckt, wril du ploetlich merkst, was die Logitroeten alles NICHT koennen.
> 
> 
> Der Superlux schraenkt dich dankt des abnehmbaren Kabels nicht ein und ist sehr angenehm uu tragen. Auserdem ist er offen konstkonstruiert schirmt deswegen viel weniger als ein geschlossener Hoerer.


 
Der Mann hat vollkommen Recht - auch ortet man damit besser, als mit jedem 5.1-Headset - klingen tut es obendrein auch noch besser. Vor allem die recht großzügig ausgefallene Bühne kann schon einiges hermachen. Die 28€ wären sehr, sehr gut investiert - und wenn es dir nach einer Woche nicht zusagt, kannst du es immer noch zurückschicken. Behältst du es, würde ich sogar eine DGX oder eine ähnliche Einsteiger-Soundkarte kaufen und verbauen.


----------



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Audioliebhaber, ich glaube dir das sogar, aber Kopfhörer sind für mich ein ziemliches NoGo, aus den genannten Gründen.

Meine ursprüngliche Intention dieses Threads war einfach, aus den Logitröten mit dem geringsten Aufwand das bestmögliche rauszuholen und da schien mir eine günstige Soundkarte, die hoffentlich mehr als der Onboardsound zu leisten vermag irgendwie willkommen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Also ich glaube, dass du einfach noch nie wirklich gute Hoerer und Lautsprecher hattest. Sonst wueerdest du Kopfhoerer voellig anders werten. Und Ton allgemein amders gewichten. Aelbst ein mittelmaessihes Spiel kann durch gute Vertonung deutlich  aufgewertet werden.


Wieso gehen Menschen beispielsweise ins Kino? Wegen der Gragik UnND dem Sound.  Niemand wuerde fuer miesen Zon zehn und mejr Euro pro Karte ausgeben


----------



## alfalfa (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Das mag sein - ich sträube mich schon immer gegen Kopfhörer, da hast du Recht.
Wir könnten jetzt auch über Vor- und Nachteile von Antriebsarten bei Autos diskutieren - ich wäre aus persönlichen Vorlieben immer für den Heckantrieb und würde als Kompromiss nur auf Allrad eingehen. 

Also wie gesagt - ich wollte einfach nur, dass Höhen, Tiefen und Mitten für mich mit den vorhandenen Lautsprechern wieder (verhältnismäßig!) so sauber, klar und kratfvoll klingen wie vorher mit der Audigy 4.
Da die Asus Soundkarte wohl nicht viel zu verändern scheint, bleibe ich nun einfach beim ALC892 und lebe damit für meine (eher) gelegentlichen Daddeleien in BF3, NFS usw.
Früher war es ja noch ein Argument, dass eine dedizierte Soundkarte gegenüber dem Onboardsound auch die CPU etwas entlastet, aber in Zeiten eines Core i5 und der Fortentwicklung der Onboardlösungen muss man sich darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen.
Insofern ein Argument weniger, alfalfa bleibt beim ALC892.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Ich hatte/habe das X530 auch und ne SoKa lohnt für die Würfel echt nicht!
Mein Creative Fatality HS hatte schon besseren Klang
In den Satteliten sind nur Breitbandtreiber verbaut, die nicht wirklich gut Höhen sowie Mitten bringen können(2-Wege wäre besser)
Der kleine Woofer hingegen ist garnicht soo verkehrt.


----------



## Research (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den Xonar DG,für die Kopfhörer gekauft und da machen sie ihren Job,gut.Ob du nun PCI oder PCI/E nimmst,ist meiner Meinung nach egal.Selbst wenn PCI in 5-10 Jahren nicht mehr geben sollte,gibt es bestimmt eine Möglichkeit,die doch noch einzubauen.Ich würde an deiner Stelle,den Xonar bestellen und selber hören und je nach dem behalten oder zurück geben.


 

Unterschreibe ich so. In Kombination mit meinem Beyerdynamic DT770PRO 80 Ohm und simulierten 7.1 einfach göttlich Die Ortung ist genial.
Ich habe eine um Welten bessere Ortung als mit meinem 5.1 Headset.

Und der Klang.. *schwärm*
(Auch unterwegs nutze ich sie)


----------



## Der-Bert (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Hi ich hab selber den ALC892 auf mein Board (ASRock Fatal1ty Z77  Performance) und bin der meinung das die Asus Xonar DG/DGX einfach  besser ist. Meine Boxen(2.1) und Headset kosten jeweils ca.40€ und der  Klang ist hörbar besser.

Der Treiber von Asus ist auch besser als  der Realtek bezüglich der einstellungen. Also kauf dir die Xonar und  teste obs für dich passt. 

Ob PCI oder PCIe kann ich dir ned genau sagen aber ich würd PCI nehmen und unten einbauen da sollte sie nicht stören.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ich hatte/habe das X530 auch und ne SoKa lohnt für die Würfel echt nicht!
> Mein Creative Fatality HS hatte schon besseren Klang
> In den Satteliten sind nur Breitbandtreiber verbaut, die nicht wirklich gut Höhen sowie Mitten bringen können(2-Wege wäre besser)
> Der kleine Woofer hingegen ist garnicht soo verkehrt.


 
Dabei ist das Fatality mit das schlechteste Headset, was ich kenne.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Hatte früher 50 Euro Creative Boxen, welche zunächst mit Onboard-Sound (wirkte lieblos, fad), dann mit einer alten Soundblaster Live 24 bit (ziemlich basslastig) und schließlich mit einer Asus Xonar D1 (dynamisch, detailreich) befeuert wurden.
Ich hab' jedes mal einen Unterschied im Klang festgestellt. 
Für ca. 30 Euro ist eine Asus Xonar DG bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl - und bessere Digital-Analog-Wandler als auf dem Onboard-Chip hast du in jedem Fall, also dürfte das je nach Boxenklasse wenig bis deutlich hörbar sein.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Noch deutlichere Unterschiede wird er hören, wenn er das System für vielleicht 40€ verkauft, nochmal ca. 30€ drauflegt und sich diese Boxen anschafft:

2 JBL XE-1 Lautsprecher in Bayern - Esselbach | Lautsprecher & Kopfhörer gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Und dazu einen Scythe Amp (ca. 50€) oder diesen Amp:

SONY Verstärker in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Hürth | Radio & Receiver gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


55€, mit Verhandlung vielleicht 45€ und man hat die Logitröten mehr als deutlich geschlagen. Klar, das ist dann kein 5.1, aber man wird durch eine extrem viel höhere Tonqualität entschädigt. Die Spielen Dinge, die Logitech garnicht spielen *kann*.

€: Dazu kommen noch ca. 3-5€ für Kabel, wenn ich von einer Aufstellung am Schreibtisch ausgehe.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Kann auch nur zustimmen dass die Superlux HD681 EVO + Asus Xonar DG/X die deutlich bessere Wahl sind.
Ich habe seit 2 Monaten die Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohm und die sind einfach alle Headset um weiten überlegen. Auch die Ortung ist VIEL besser als mit
Logitech G35 und anderen "5.1 Headsets".


----------



## Knäcke (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Ich würde es auch einfach mal testen. Zur Not kann die Karte wieder zurückgeschickt werden.

Ich konnte damals auch einen Unterschied feststellen, als ich meine X-Fi Titanium eingebaut hatte. Gehört habe ich mit einem Fatality Headset für ca. 30,- €. Ob das ganze von Preis/Leistung sinnvoll war (die Soka lag bei ca. 80,-€) ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## alfalfa (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir empfohlen haben, die Soundkarte zu testen.
Habe mir heute die Xonar DG (also PCI) für 29,- im Laden gekauft und schon nach den ersten Minuten in Betrieb stellte ich fest, dass das keine Fehlinvestition war.
Meine Logitech X-530 klingen nun mindestens genauso gut wie mit der Audigy zuvor und die Treiberinstallation unter Win7 X64 war problemlos.
Das Asus Menü gefällt mir - die EQ-Einstellungen musste ich nur einmal anpassen und er lädt sie beim Windowsstart automatisch, so wie es sein soll.

Aber das wichtigste - ich habe wieder ein sauberen, dynamischen Klang!
Klare Höhen, tiefe Bässe die nicht einfach nur brummen und mehr Details kommen im Ohr an.

Ich merke das schon bei MP3's - es klingt einfach so, wie es für meinen Geschmack klingen soll.
Und Filme habe ich auch mal kurz angetestet, z.B. White Tiger - astreiner 5.1 Sound! Vielleicht bilde ich mir das ein, aber die Ansteuerung der einzelnen Kanäle und deren Lautstärkeregelung ist mit der Soundkarte einfach besser.
Ich verstehe jetzt problemlos ohne nachregeln, was durch den Center gelabert wird!

Eine Runde BF3 habe ich auch gleich mal getestet - absolut sauber. Die Ortung von Gegnern ist nun besser, ich kann ungefähr abschätzen, wie weit eine Explosion entfernt ist und komme mir mehr mitten drin vor als mit dem ALC892.

Und was mich zugegebenermaßen auch beeindruckt, ist dieses Dolby Headphone. Obwohl ich ja Headphones nicht so mag, habe ich mal mein billiges Hama am Frontpanel angeschlossen und war erstaunt, wie gut der Raumklang selbst damit rüberkam!

Also Fazit:
Ich bereue es nicht, die Soundkarte war eine gute Investition, obwohl mein 5.1-System nicht sonderlich gut sein soll (auch wenn es mir voll ausreicht).
Klar, ich könnte paar Hunderter in die Hand nehmen und besser Lautsprecher kaufen, aber mir reicht das für diesen Daddel-PC und diese große Verbesserung der Soundqualität die ich für kleines Geld erreichen konnte, steht in keiner Relation zu dem, was man nur mit einem vielfachen von 29,- Euro erreichen kann.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Es war eine fehlinvestition, weil du auf den voellig veralteten, aussterbenden Pci Bus setzt. Man kaift sowas in Pcie


----------



## Der-Bert (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*

Hi danke für die Rückmeldung alfalfa und freut mich das du zufriden bist .


----------



## alfalfa (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Es war eine fehlinvestition, weil du auf den voellig veralteten, aussterbenden Pci Bus setzt. Man kaift sowas in Pcie


 
Nein, das war keine Fehlinvestition.
Abgesehen davon, dass selbst kommende Haswell Mainboards wie das Asrock Z87 Fatl1ty oder das ECS Z87H3-A2X oder das Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H und weitere Modelle noch PCI-Slots haben, ist diese Soundkarte für meinen PC genau richtig, da sie nirgends den Luftstrom behindert (wäre der Fall, wenn ich eine PCIe-Karte direkt unterhalb der Graka eingebaut hätte). Alternativ hätte ich sie oberhalb der Graka, genau zwischen dieser und dem Scythe Mugen 3 einbauen müssen - wäre auch nicht schön gewesen.

Da mein PC erst wenige Wochen alt ist, wird er auch noch lange für mich ausreichen und so lange wird die Soundkarte ihren Dienst darin verrichten.

Manche Leute finden aber auch immer was zum meckern...


----------



## Saiyu (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Asus Xonar DG / DGX für mich?*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Es war eine fehlinvestition, weil du auf den voellig veralteten, aussterbenden Pci Bus setzt. Man kaift sowas in Pcie


 
Da muss ich ebenfalls widersprechen.
Klar ist Pci am aussterben, und vielleicht in 5 Jahren nicht mehr verwendbar, allerdings ist das bei einem Preis von 29€ wirklich zu verkraften.
Desweiteren wurde ja erwähnt das der PCIe platz zu nah an der Grafikkarte sitzt, und somit die Belüftung beeinträchtigt werden könnte.
Dieses Problem sehe ich ebenfalls bei meinem GA H87-HD3 Mainboard. Befindet sich die Grafikkarte im 1. PCIe slot, wäre die Soundkarte, selbst am untersten PCIe slot nur ca 2 cm von der Grafikkarte entfernt. Ich werde mir ebenfalls die PCI Karte kaufen, und habe dann wesentlich mehr Platz, so das die Grafikkarte ihre Wärme gut los werden kann.
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat - Klar PCIe. Wenn nicht, ist PCI ebenfalls gleich gut. 
Wobei ich schon gelesen habe das PCIe nicht genug strom für manche Kopfhörer Verstärker geben kann, so das die Lautstärke beeinträchtigt wird. 
Noch ein Punkt für PCI ^^


----------

